# Lfs in Markham?



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone know any LfS their in Markham ? Ill may move there for HS reasons, and probably live near 16th avenue and mccowen. My current house is near steeles so im able to access 6 lfs on a single trip down a road =D. But once i move to Markham i dunno what stores are near me and i don't want to ask my mom to drive me 30-40m a day just to go to the lfs =C?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Frank's Aquarium, hwy 7 and kennedy. Or you could bus to Big Al's and Safari down at Vaughan Mills


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

never knew there actually quite a bit of options sigh ill miss the asian discounts  and the cheap prices and local distances


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG never knew frank's was a asian store hello asian discounts!!!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

frank=very good asian discounts XD.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

checked out some reviews and his site so far i like what i see.. Moving to markham wont be so bad besides that living in bur oak its all residential and recreational areas like malls have to be driven too. But i might not move houses these days are prices outrageous


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

bur oak=NICE. its a nice neighbourhood there! it's relatiely new but not too new either! 
just so you know, Frank (the owner of the store) specializes in small community fish and shrimps, which might be ideal to you since you have guppies for now


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

yup  after i move near bur oak mom says whole basement can become my fish room planning to upgrade to a bigger tank with a whole 'lotta community fish, hope he has honey gouramis!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

BoiBJ said:


> yup  after i move near bur oak mom says whole basement can become my fish room planning to upgrade to a bigger tank with a whole 'lotta community fish, hope he has honey gouramis!!


no honey gourami 

but got dwarf gourami


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

awwwws  u mean in the store ? oh nvm dwarfs will be awesome too !!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

BoiBJ said:


> Anyone know any LfS their in Markham ? Ill may move there for HS reasons, and probably live near 16th avenue and mccowen. My current house is near steeles so im able to access 6 lfs on a single trip down a road =D. But once i move to Markham i dunno what stores are near me and i don't want to ask my mom to drive me 30-40m a day just to go to the lfs =C?


Check out Aqua Inspiration @ Kennedy & Steeles. I'll keep adding new shops as I visit them. See My Thread ON LFS's


----------



## eddie (Mar 8, 2007)

Gold ocean (hwy7 and Lesile) rare and exotic fish


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

^ +1 this! i almost forgot about this store! O: for some reason, this store is really under the radar. they got some really nice and rare plecos . i cant afford them but hey, they are quite rare. I remember they were one of the first lfs to carry giant bettas when it first came into the market


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Going to BOSS?
I go to UHS, maybe we can go lfs hunting together LOL


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

eddie said:


> Gold ocean (hwy7 and Lesile) rare and exotic fish


Do you have a street address & phone # for Gold Ocean. Sounds like a neat place! Thanks Eddie


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Scotmando said:


> Do you have a street address & phone # for Gold Ocean. Sounds like a neat place! Thanks Eddie


http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3221

bottom of the post...


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

lol may not got to BOSS still house hunting may go to UHS too but most of my friends moving to boss


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

BTW id love to go LFS hunting with 'ya


----------



## eddie (Mar 8, 2007)

here is the address and phone number:
9005 Leslie St, Richmond Hill, ON L4B 1G7 (905) 763-7672 ‎


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

TY eddie  but i dont need to go to the LFS asap just wanna have some options to where to go to!


----------

